# Ogemaw county



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Went out to my usual spot yesterday and found a few tiny's. There were a lot of people out there too. I'm thinking there's going to be quite a bit of competition this year. 
Kinda made me mad yesterday. I was off by myself shrooming and enjoying the beautiful day. I bent over to pick up this neat rock that I found. Next thing I knew, I had two guys walking (almost jogging) over to where I was (plastic grocery sacks in hand) and then they started looking around where I had picked up the rock. I just stood there in shock! These guys where no more than 4 feet away from me looking for morels like I wasn't even there! I was so shocked that I just left. 
The dumb thing is, that if they had just asked me if I was finding any I'd have told them that I was only finding little ones, but feel free to look. I'd have even given them any that I had found. I can't eat them (allergies), but I have a blast finding them. 
I know state land belongs to everyone, but come on. What happened to respecting a person's sersonal space? Not cool! :rant:

Sorry, had to get that out there :lol:. Rude people are a huge pet peeve of mine! I'm done now.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Don't you just love high unemployment rates. when you work for marvin, you always have time for fishing, hunting, and picking.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

localyahoo said:


> Don't you just love high unemployment rates. when you work for marvin, you always have time for fishing, hunting, and picking.


No doubt!!! I just don't get why some people have to be so da** rude!


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

definately do not have an answer the rudeness.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

These are probably the same guys that drill a hole in the ice right next to your hole if they see you pulling a couple fish in

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

tbarden11 said:


> These are probably the same guys that drill a hole in the ice right next to your hole if they see you pulling a couple fish in
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


:lol::lol:! That is funny! I was thinking EXACTLY the same thing when it happened. I swear, rude people have got to be my #1 pet peeve in life! It's just so unnecessary!! 
Going out to the woods either today or tomorow (trying to decide if I want to shroom or fish :lol. I'll give a report when I get back.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

I'll be heading out in the West Branch area myself this weekend. Was out last weekend ground temps were still on the cool side ( low 40s). No shrooms. Hoping this weekend will be better.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Hey tbarden11 good to see a fellow Barden on here. Were probably related somehow or another.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure of it....originally from Otisville .....have land and cabin in ogemaw county outside of Hale...if the last name is Barden you will find us outdoors doing something

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

PM sent tbarden11.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Went out Thursday and got about 25 blacks. Down state visiting family this weekend so no shrooming for a couple of days . I did notice the fiddleheads were on the verge so I'm hoping that they aren't past their point of harvesting when I get back up there.


----------

